# mac haux vs quarry



## h5a6n8n3a (Nov 25, 2014)

Cant decide between haux and quarry, which is better?
  i'm looking to put it in the crease with satin taupe or club. I've tried soft brown in crease with satin taupe and it just doesn't work on me.
  thanks!


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 29, 2014)

I like quarry but I believe it depends on your tone and eye color.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 10, 2014)

I think Quarry looks great with Satin Taupe.


----------



## Tropchic (Apr 22, 2015)

I say get them both. I love both colors interchangeably


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 22, 2015)

They're both gorgeous, but maybe Haux with Club if you want it to be deeper in the crease.


----------

